# The Reebok deal is still a depressing cloud.



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I can't put my finger on it but I sense that there is a depression that is, over the whole of the UFC roster. Not only did the Reebok deal takeaway upcoming fighter's revenue streams but also the emotional connections of getting sponsorship within the fighters local community. And the personal friendships of the different companies involved. The Reebok deal also took away a fighters colours and their identity. This Reebok deal was imposed on the fighters, they had no control no negotiating rights. But without the fighters there is no sport there is no money for anyone. I don't know all this for certain but I'm pulling it out here to see if it strikes a chord with anyone else's opinion or not.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Anteries said:


> I can't put my finger on it but I sense that there is a depression that is, over the whole of the UFC roster. Not only did the Reebok deal takeaway upcoming fighter's revenue streams but also the emotional connections of getting sponsorship within the fighters local community. And the personal friendships of the different companies involved. The Reebok deal also took away a fighters colours and their identity. This Reebok deal was imposed on the fighters, they had no control no negotiating rights. But without the fighters there is no sport there is no money for anyone. I don't know all this for certain but I'm pulling it out here to see if it strikes a chord with anyone else's opinion or not.


It benefits the bottom feeders who have no sponsors or had trouble collecting sponsorship money. It MAY benefit a select few at the top.

Everyone else is screwed.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


>


I can only imagine the breed of feckwit that would wear those. Who would actually buy them is beyond the realms of my deepest imaginings.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I can only imagine the breed of feckwit that would wear those. Who would actually buy them is beyond the realms of my deepest imaginings.


.........strange......now I really want a pair. I could be the first......


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

So... does Chris actually wear these things... or is it like that giant bunny costume he's aunt got him for Christmas.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

This Reebok deal is the biggest sponorship Fuc* up I think Ive ever seen in any sport in the world, in the history of sports in fact. 

Such desperation to get a few bucks and to give the fighters uniforms from a has been sports apparel powerhouse on the decline is so bizarre. To upset your whole roster and get so much bad publicity. Corporate boobism of the highest levels that this thing actually happened. 

If DW didn't want Condom Depot, just ban tacky sponsors, and charge every sponsor a percentage of the sponsorship fee to the fighter to sponsor. That way they would make more money probably then the peanuts they are earning over 6 or 7 years whatever it is. If someone like Schaub fights 3 times a year for 6 years and they take 25% of his sponsor money thats 500K alone from that one fighter for the UFC and he is still earning 7.5 times the amount he earns on the reebok deal


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> This Reebok deal is the biggest sponorship Fuc* up I think Ive ever seen in any sport in the world, in the history of sports in fact.
> 
> Such desperation to get a few bucks and to give the fighters uniforms from a has been sports apparel powerhouse on the decline is so bizarre. To upset your whole roster and get so much bad publicity. Corporate boobism of the highest levels that this thing actually happened.
> 
> If DW didn't want Condom Depot, just ban tacky sponsors, and charge every sponsor a percentage of the sponsorship fee to the fighter to sponsor. That way they would make more money probably then the peanuts they are earning over 6 or 7 years whatever it is. If someone like Schaub fights 3 times a year for 6 years and they take 25% of his sponsor money thats 500K alone from that one fighter for the UFC and he is still earning 7.5 times the amount he earns on the reebok deal


The UFC already had to approve any sponsor that appeared in the octagon. They also got a nice chunk of money from all the sponsors as well.... They already had control and cash coming in.... They're just crazy.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Before the reebok deal, managers of fighters could call DUDE WIPES, CONDOM DEPOT, PERFECT TAN and pick up sponsors by wearing their logos during weigh ins or on fight night & having the logo on a banner. That's all they had to do is pick up a phone and make a few calls, wear a logo, hold a banner.

The reebok deal made things harder, it isn't that easy anymore.

There could be positives to this. If people want to manage an MMA fighter successfully they actually need to work for a change. They need to be good at what they do and have some understanding of how the business works and the imagination to think up ways to market and gain positive exposure for their fighter in terms of running a successful business in the current climate.

DUDE WIPES and CONDOM DEPOT might no longer be options... But MMA fighters and UFC fighters are still to a degree famous and have more exposure than a lot of people. Its up to their managers to figure out ways to leverage that exposure into dollar bills and a decent standard of living.

The reebok deal doesn't stop anyone from promoting themselves or earning a living. It just eliminates the "so easy a caveman could do it" atmosphere that existed where all managers had to do is make a few calls to gain sponsors and not do anything past that to promote or market their fighters.

Now that the bar has been raised and its tougher for MMA managers to do their job, a lot of them will probably quit. Its no big loss because they probably weren't qualified to have the job. The only reason they ever got a foot in the door is because of how easy it was to get sponsors and draw income that way. It is possible that this will represent a culling where all the weak and underskilled managers will be eliminated from the herd leaving the stronger and fitter managers and MMA will grow as a sport because of it.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Those are some ugly ass shoes. I would rock them on the 4th of July if they were only like $20.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> This Reebok deal is the biggest sponorship Fuc* up I think Ive ever seen in any sport in the world, in the history of sports in fact.
> 
> Such desperation to get a few bucks and to give the fighters uniforms from a has been sports apparel powerhouse on the decline is so bizarre. To upset your whole roster and get so much bad publicity. Corporate boobism of the highest levels that this thing actually happened.
> 
> If DW didn't want Condom Depot, just ban tacky sponsors, and charge every sponsor a percentage of the sponsorship fee to the fighter to sponsor. That way they would make more money probably then the peanuts they are earning over 6 or 7 years whatever it is. If someone like Schaub fights 3 times a year for 6 years and they take 25% of his sponsor money thats 500K alone from that one fighter for the UFC and he is still earning 7.5 times the amount he earns on the reebok deal


I agree.
I just like to say to start with, what's wrong with Dude Wipes, as a product, I remembered this being used a lot in the run-up to the Reebok deal, how awful it was to have Dude wipes and condom Depot on shorts, what's the big deal. Both more useful than 4th of July shoes.

I think what we are witnessing with the UFC, are the problems with any dictatorship, in that things get stale and dictatorial and mean. Not only should the fighters have been consulted about the Reebok deal but so should the fans and the paying audience, us. That's why a lot of people are feeling rather mean and fed up with the UFC.

The situation reminds me of a manager I once had at work, we really got on well and I thought I was the son he never had. Then he changed the working conditions so everyone got paid less than the job was harder, it was just imposed. I realised I was nothing to him, just an employee, not his long lost son after all. All the staff got payback by wasting expensive products, the morale went through the floor


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Anteries said:


> I agree.
> I just like to say to start with, what's wrong with Dude Wipes, as a product, I remembered this being used a lot in the run-up to the Reebok deal, how awful it was to have Dude wipes and condom Depot on shorts, what's the big deal. Both more useful than 4th of July shoes.
> 
> I think what we are witnessing with the UFC, are the problems with any dictatorship, in that things get stale and dictatorial and mean. Not only should the fighters have been consulted about the Reebok deal but so should the fans and the paying audience, us. That's why a lot of people are feeling rather mean and fed up with the UFC.
> ...


It is possible that MMA fighters are the greatest athletes in the entire world. In terms of that, I agree with abandoning dude wipes, condom depot and similar sponsors. Those sponsors and the flimsy banners make MMA look amateurish and backyard wrestlingish. It makes sense to cultivate a more professional image for the sport and uniforms are a step in that direction.

One thing I've noticed is, the UFC seems to be the only ones promoting fighters. If an MMA fighter has a manager, I don't remember seeing many MMA managers tweet to remind people what day or time their fight is. I don't remember seeing many MMA managers do promotional work in terms of setting up commercial deals, endorsement deals or similar work that managers have typically done for the people they manage Managers in MMA don't seem to do anything to promote or market their fighters. 

I'm not saying none of them promote. Some managers do things like hire people to make youtube videos of their fighters highlights to get their name out there. Schedule media appearances and similar things. But for the most part the UFC seems like they're the only one doing any promotional work and managers of MMA fighters seem like they don't do anything. All they do is pick up a phone and call dude wipes or condom depot to pick up sponsors.

If the reebok deal gets rid of managers who don't do anything to promote or market their fighters, it could be a good thing. Only the good managers are likely to survive in the current climate.

One of the bad things about the reebok deal is, it looks like reebok is using MMA as a profiteering platform. Fear the Fighter, Dethrone, Venum, Tapout. All of them have shirts that look 100 times better than the shirts reebok is releasing. The graphical design and art of reebok's MMA attire looks cheap and poorly made in comparison to Tapout, Dethrone and others.

It could be a profiteering thing where reebok is using MMA and the names of mma fighters to spam a ton of low quality, low cost products in the hope of generating profits. Its also possible that reebok is sacrificing the visual quality of their products to release gear that is superior in terms of quality and durability. The jury is out on that one.

Another thing about the reebok deal is, its only worth $70 million. I think nike's uniform deal with the NFL is worth something like $700 million? There isn't a lot of money wrapped up in the deal, so it may be unlikely to trickle down to the fighters. It is possible that the UFC loses money on the reebok deal. They might not be making as much from the reebok deal as they made from previous sponsors.

There's also conflicting reports. One of the reebok guys said 100% of the money from the reebok deal goes to the fighters. And another reebok guy said that they have zero control over how the UFC distributes the money from the deal as if to apologize for the way things are. Clueless as to which it is.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> .........strange......now I really want a pair. I could be the first......


... And probably the last.


Then I remembered we are talking about the colonists. They don't seem to have any problem looking like numpties.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Trix said:


> It is possible that MMA fighters are the greatest athletes in the entire world. In terms of that, I agree with abandoning dude wipes, condom depot and similar sponsors. Those sponsors and the flimsy banners make MMA look amateurish and backyard wrestlingish. It makes sense to cultivate a more professional image for the sport and uniforms are a step in that direction.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is, the UFC seems to be the only ones promoting fighters. If an MMA fighter has a manager, I don't remember seeing many MMA managers tweet to remind people what day or time their fight is. I don't remember seeing many MMA managers do promotional work in terms of setting up commercial deals, endorsement deals or similar work that managers have typically done for the people they manage Managers in MMA don't seem to do anything to promote or market their fighters.
> 
> ...


Interesting comments. Though I still don't think there's anything wrong with the small sponsors. Don't you remember the first Rocky movie, when Rocky came out to the ring in a robe with something like Fred's Meats stitched on the back. Also the objection to dude wipes is very much from a young person's mentality if you are rolling around on the mat and need to take a dump, using dude wipes is a hell of a lot less embarrassing than having a stinky arse, if you'll excuse me being indelicate. Over here in England, it's only the Queen that never takes a shit.

Regarding managers, is that really such a big deal? I don't know if it's true the argument that the Reebok deal cuts out fatcat managers, I suspect it was mostly trainers and friends making calls.

And don't get me started on how lame Reebok fighter design is, compared to the other brands you mentioned. The establish fighter shirt brands were excellent, something that fighters were really proud of. It used to be the fighter in the corner team used to come out looking bad ass, now sadly they look like twats in tennis whites,. Thank you Reebok and the UFC.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Those Weidman shoes are still better than Jordans.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> Those are some ugly ass shoes. I would rock them on the 4th of July if they were only like $20.


This lol. Only on 4th of July.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

What do y'all think? better or worse? I've done a little BJJ training in my day but I never advanced enough to learn the flying inverted cross punch to the body.










Everyone I've talked to says that Reebok has been a* GREAT!! *partner for Spartan Race. ......


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> What do y'all think? better or worse? I've done a little BJJ training in my day but I never advanced enough to learn the flying inverted cross punch to the body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm the Ju Jitsu one looks kind of like an inverted handjob


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How is it THIS bad? Like seriously. The money is atrocious, but let's even take that away. The fact that nearly ever name was spelled wrong. The fact that we're like 6 months or some shit in and about 3 variations in colour have been made and that 3rd is for "special fighters". The Ireland fighting tshirt. These Terrance and Philip looking abominations. I don't get it at all. Professional wrestling can fire out like 5 variations of personalized tshirts for every single wrestler, even having ones that are now iconic like CM Punk's or Daniel Bryan's. Yet Reebok, one of the biggest clothing companies on the planet, makes THIS shit? It's absolutely beyond me.

When people dissed the UFC kits at first, I felt they were just moaning. They look "okay". Several different colours and we'd have been good. They've got "components" if you know what I mean, like Air Force One shoes. Each fighter could personalize their "components" to have their own scheme or whatever. But there is NO defending the flying inverted cross punch to the body. I actually just burst out laughing again even typing it. Bravo @oldfan, bravo.

Also, why "freestyle" wrestling?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Hmm the Ju Jitsu one looks kind of like an inverted handjob


Looks to me like the figure on the left is on the edge of the bed with her legs in the air and the other figure is rushing round to the edge of the bed to get himself some.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LMFAO flying inverted cross punch to the body

Seriously though quit upping this thread I cant take it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> LMFAO flying inverted cross punch to the body
> 
> Seriously though quit upping this thread I cant take it.


Sorry Clyde...

EDIT: oops that was the wrong pic. now I have to find it again

here it is


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

best one yet. I just might get this shirt made.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> What do y'all think? better or worse? I've done a little BJJ training in my day but I never advanced enough to learn the flying inverted cross punch to the body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those can't seriously be legit Reebok designs> Surely not?

That boxing one? WTF?!!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Rebok HQ UFC design department:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Why have they all got pictures of Cody McKenzie on them.

....




....




...









Just upping my post count :innocent01:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Spite said:


> Just upping my post count :innocent01:


Me too


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah like I've constantly said before I could design better shorts then whomever did it for Reebok!


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

The stick men T-shirts are accurate representations of UFC fighters in the future, when they are starved and wasted, unable to afford food.


With the ju-jitsu one they probably really had to struggle to make them look like they were not having sex, I'm not entirely sure they succeeded as has been pointed out.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Anteries said:


> The stick men T-shirts are accurate representations of UFC fighters in the future, when they are starved and wasted, unable to afford food.
> 
> 
> *With the ju-jitsu one they probably really had to struggle to make them look like they were not having sex*, I'm not entirely sure they succeeded as has been pointed out.


I had not thought of that but you may have a point. Imagine a stickman guard or triangle choke

On the other hand, the boxing one makes perfect sense.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> On the other hand, the boxing one makes perfect sense.


Hey, that's pretty accurate... if you're playing Wii Sports.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I had not thought of that but you may have a point. Imagine a stickman guard or triangle choke
> 
> On the other hand, the boxing one makes perfect sense.


the picture on the right is so unrealistic the person has feet, oh wait a minute.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oldfan said:


> best one yet. I just might get this shirt made.


This one looks like a nasty cup cracker low blow. :laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Someone is doing this on purpose. They couldn't be this incompetent. If they were they would be out of business by now.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Someone is doing this on purpose. They couldn't be this incompetent. If they were they would be out of business by now.


Its probably subversive Nike exec's!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Are these just pictures or are there ever links to them?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think this is some kind of mock up (literally) cause they can't be this incompetent. Unless they are really trying to openly mock people of course. Reminds me of the Ireland UFC shirt that excluded Northern Ireland.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Apparently they have acknowledged this mistake.

Cant makw thia stuff up. Reebok deal is a huge fail.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Seriously though it's absolutely beyond me. How can a company that surely has tonnes of money not afford the resources of a google search? Is NO ONE at Reebok a UFC fan at all?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Anderson Aldo GOAT


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*A complete mess...*

Marcio Lyoto Machida, instead of Lyoto Machida
Demian Baptista, instead of Demian Maia
Gleison Alves, instead of Gleison Tibau
Giblert Melendez, instead of Gilbert Melendez
Renzo Gracie has a shirt, Hall of Fame Royce Gracie hasn't, yes, he'll fight in Bellator, but Josh Koschek signed with Bellator, and has a shirt
Ben Henderson shirt has the South Korea colors, country of his mother
Guto Inocente got fired, yet, he has a shirt
Dileno de Moraes instead of Dileno Lopes
Leandro Cesar da Silva, instead of Leandro "Buscapé"
Maurício Rua, instead of Mauricio "Shogun", but Rony "Jason" got his nickname on it, not his surname, Mariano 
Jacare "Ronaldo" Souza, like "Ronaldo" was his nickname
Michel Gagnon, instead of Mitch Gagnon


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

They have another Machida one with the wrong birthdate on it...










apparently it's May 30TH.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

ANDERSON ALDO.

I mean. Come on Reebok. FFS. They're a joke.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone actually bought any of this stuff? It can't be selling. I've seen them no where and no one wearing them.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

They must be catering to chinese and korean markets.

People who can't read english.

:laugh:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Look at the description. McGregor has defeated Jose Aldo in UFC 189. God...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Seriously though it's absolutely beyond me. How can a company that surely has tonnes of money not afford the resources of a google search? Is NO ONE at Reebok a UFC fan at all?


Google search¿ What about the UFC giving them a digital list, so that they just need to copy and paste¿

But come on, that's fake anyways.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Marcio Lyoto Machida, instead of Lyoto Machida
> Demian Baptista, instead of Demian Maia
> Gleison Alves, instead of Gleison Tibau
> Giblert Melendez, instead of Gilbert Melendez
> ...


what if there's just this one anonymous guy way down the ladder in lower middle management and he's laughing his ass off while creating collectors items to sell on ebay and everybody else at reebok is trying to figure out wtf??


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah if in 20 years we get one dude selling all of these we know the score.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

and the hits keep coming  This one at the UFC store??


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

At first I was going to say there's no way they could be his number 1 fan, but I'm sure the market isn't exactly booming with competition.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How do they keep botching things like that? Seriously that's the UFC's European website and they got those facts wrong that bad? My gosh this isn't even about the Reebok deal this is supposed to be on the UFC site.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

At this point I'm almost convinced that Reebok is deliberately dicking things up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They stand to lose a lot of money if they were not to mention they are benefiting from the deal in terms of advertising. That's basically what it comes down to.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

The only shirt I have seen that I would buy from them is Joanna Jedrzejczyk's red and gold eagle one. The irony on how they managed not to mess that last name up while butchering so many others is great.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I think they are being pretty careless, especially with something like the Ireland shirt. Honestly the Reebok deal has been nothing more then a PR nightmare. I've heard that the Reebok deal in the long term won't work.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I say there's one guy doing it all on purpose. Joe agrees with me. 



> Check out the quotes from his latest podcast episode, as transcribed by the forum users on Reddit:
> 
> Rogan: Did you see the latest Reebok ****-up?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I say there's one guy doing it all on purpose. Joe agrees with me.


And since Joe's contract is more expensive to break than Stitch's, he gets to keep his job until August.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Joe is pretty secure in his color commentary and let's be real, what would the UFC be without him? Of course you can ask the same about Stitch. Unfortunately he did get the boot cause Dana wanted an excuse.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> Joe is pretty secure in his color commentary and let's be real, *what would the UFC be without him?*


You mean, for American public. I miss listening to him, but I have a Combate signature now and commentators are local. Also many countries where English is not the main language won't care if Rogan leaves or not.

Anyway. If he leaves, not a single MMA fan will stop watching UFC because of this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

True and I can see him getting picked up by another promotion quickly whether it be Bellator, WSOF, AXS TV etc. A guy like that is set pretty much. Though there was a time when he got suspended for comments related to Fedor.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Ryan Bader, UFC Heavyweight Champion*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I've seriously got to wonder if this was photoshopped or faked or something like that. Is there a link that we can actually follow or an article or something? They had stuff for the Ireland shirt including public apologies.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> I've seriously got to wonder if this was photoshopped or faked or something like that. Is there a link that we can actually follow or an article or something? They had stuff for the Ireland shirt including public apologies.


That last one from Bader I took from an article at Combate.com.

http://sportv.globo.com/site/combate/blogs/especial-blog/ultimmato/post/loja-do-ufc-comete-nova-gafe-e-poe-ryan-bader-como-campeao-dos-pesos-pesados.html

I believe the moment a fan or media finds an error, they update their products and remove the bad ones from selling.

This is the updated link of their t shirts in EU, if somebody feels like catching any more mistakes. Ryan Bader's no longer available.

http://www.ufcstore.eu/t-shirts-tops-viewall/index.php?pagemax=all&v=ufcuk_ufc_mens_t-shirts


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is still also on the UFC as well as Reebok in terms of messing up constantly. Just the same they are always constant PR nightmares for both companies. I'm still wondering if the reports are true that things are really bad.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

oldfan said:


>


Sweet Jesus, Were these designed by Conor McGregor


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anteries said:


> Sweet Jesus, Were these designed by Conor McGregor


Lmao even @oldfan isn't this bad.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't understand why the material has come out as it is? Is Reebok really that bad in designing stuff? Like I've said before I could design better uniforms.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a good one


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


>


LOL those pants. Reminds me of something the Ultimate Warrior "might" wear.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This may sound weird but that isn't something that I would mind wearing. I would want it a little on the loose side but that's just my preference.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> This may sound weird but that isn't something that I would mind wearing. *I would want it a little on the loose side *but that's just my preference.


So you don't want your crotch gently cradled in Lycra?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No I have various types of undershorts for that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the image of me wearing tights would be one that would send shockwaves around the world. I'm just not cut out for this effeminate 2016.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> No I have various types of undershorts for that.


You're missing out homie. Nothing like the sweet cradle of Lycra!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> No I have various types of undershorts for that.


You kinky f*cker! 

You go boy!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I've had a variety over the years lol


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I've had a variety over the years lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How did we get here from talking about how bad the Reebok deal is?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

You apparantly somehow had the urge to tell us about your underwear...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wasn't it related to Urijah's tights?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah so why do you keep telling us how your undershorts cradle your package? What does that have to do with Urijah?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Nevermind, back on track I talked with one of my friends about the Reebok deal and he talked about how if someone bout out the UFC then the Reebok deal could be nixed.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

There are worse things than a UFC reebok fight kit


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It could be worse.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> It could be worse.


I see you are tempted to tell us about your underwear again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No I am going to abstain from that this time around.


----------

